# Xls -> Csv



## sphinx3k1 (1. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich wurde von meinem Chef aufgefordert ein kleines Programm zu schreiben womit man XLS (excel files) in CSV abspeichert.
Da wir ein großes Aufkommen an XLS Dateien haben und wir die nicht alle öffnen und manuell bearbeiten wollen, soll ich jetzt ein Programm schreiben. Bitte liebe User helft mir !

Öffnen von *.xls -> speichern als *.csv

schöner wäre:  öffnen *.xls -> speichern im neuen ordner csv/*.csv

vielen dank im voraus
mfg sphinx


----------



## Nagual (1. Oktober 2001)

also ich würde es mit kleinem VBA Script machen(kannst es jederzeit ausfühern), dass ich das verzeichniss lese, die Excel datei dann hidden aufmache (falls es anders nicht geht) und dann als .csv speichere...
es wird bestimmt sowas schon vorhanden sein... ...
also du wirst bestimmt so was wie ...

Dim wkbCurrent       As Excel.Workbook
Dim strBookName      As String

Function SaveBookAs(strFileName As String) As Boolean
   ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs ActiveWorkbook.Path & "\" & strFileName
End Function

brauchen...
es ist halt vorschlag, andere werden bestimmt bessere ideen haben.


----------



## sphinx3k1 (1. Oktober 2001)

Hmm ich kann gar nicht soo richtig proggen. Halt nur das was man in der Schule macht. So Primzahlen berechnen oder PHP aber sowas mit ner Oberfläche und dokumenten einlesen hab ihc noch nie gemacht...
...deshalb suche ich ja einen der mir da mal ein Quellcode bzw. ein Programm schreiben könnte....

mfg sphinx


----------

